# In an English Country Garden...



## njmlondon (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi there

I am currently in the planning stage for the railway I am hoping to build in our new garden and I am looking for some inspiration!

I will be running mainline British outline in Gauge 1 with the odd American or European visitor. 

As much as I love looking at the plentiful photos of U.S. gardens on this site, a lot of the features just would not sit well in a typical English garden, so I would love to see any photos you may have, particularly showing how you deal with blending the track into the garden, managing changes in elevation, building water features and anything else that you are proud of. 

Looking forward to seeing your creations!

Noel


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe not your scale, but you will find stunning examples here: 

http://www.7-8ths.info/


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Some helpful links: 

http://www.16mm.org.uk/newsite/heritage/default.html 
http://web.me.com/djescher/Comptondown/home.html 

Looking forward to your new layout Noel!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

"I will be running mainline British outline in Gauge 1 with the odd American or European visitor. " 

How many Odd Americans do you expect?


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

This is my favourite
http://www.dudleys-photos.co.uk/c1312090.html


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

My layout's theme is "trains running in a garden." Here are some pics:


----------

